# What besides eBay???



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

I would like to hear from you if you use eBay or have in the past, and now sell at another site...or maybe in addition too???...
Seems like sales are slowing down...Thanks-Misskitty


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I am still trying to sell a few things on ebay. As long as they have a good promotion, I am good to go. If no promotion, then my listings are only a few. 
I seem to do decent with craigslist for the bigger items. 
I am thinking about trying Etsy, but have not made the leap yet.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

My ebay sales have been strong through the summer, thankfully, but are beginning to drop off very badly in the past few weeks.

I think it is the economy.


----------



## gohammergo (Dec 18, 2005)

There is a site here http://www.bonanzle.com/ . It is not an auction site, but rather a site where you sell stuff. You can arrange it as a fixed price, or a fixed price where you will entertain offers. There is no fee at all unless you sell something, and then it is quite a bit cheaper than Ebay. It is easy to use and you can put 4 pics of each item up for free. Your item stays there until it sells or you remove it. You can put up as many items as you want. They send all items for sale to Google shopping on a very regular basis, and I know they actually do it because I have Google Shopping searched for items I have for sale and they did show up. I have sold some stuff there, but not nearly as much as I do on Ebay. When I was self promoting my stuff on Bonanzle I was getting as much as 300-400 hits per day on it. It is going to be very hard for any site to crimp Ebay. It would be nice to see, but not likely to happen, so, to survive, one must play the game. I know a lot of people complain about Ebay fees and such. Most folks figure that Ebay takes about 10-15% for themselves. When I sold in consignment shops, they charged anywhere from 25% to 40%. There they may have had on a good day, maybe 100 shoppers walk through, where on Ebay, there are millions and they can shop there 24/7. It would sure be nice if both Ebay and Paypal went back to the way they used to be.


----------



## volleypc (Jul 25, 2010)

I have used etsy in the past but you have to do all the marketing. ETSY is great at marketing at sellers, but they market to buyers very poorly.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm another who has noticed sales at eBay are down a bit (for me, they always drop off during the summer. But then, people don't sew much in the summer). In the years prior to this one, though, they've come back up again as school resumes and cooler weather returns. 
That hasn't been the case this year... 

However, for as much as sales have slipped on eBay, it's _still_ the best show in town from what I've found. :shrug:


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

ErinP said:


> I'm another who has noticed sales at eBay are down a bit (for me, they always drop off during the summer. But then, people don't sew much in the summer). In the years prior to this one, though, they've come back up again as school resumes and cooler weather returns.
> That hasn't been the case this year...
> 
> However, for as much as sales have slipped on eBay, it's _still_ the best show in town from what I've found. :shrug:


Glad to hear that I'm not the only one with slow sales.

My sales were doing great, and then fell off a cliff last week, and haven't bounced back.

Let's hope that the three new items I am listing tomorrow help make up some of the difference.


----------



## DrBraeburn (Feb 17, 2006)

I use craigslist.org its free to buy and sell it stays on craigs for 45 days unless you sell it then you can delete it the bad thing about it is you can only post in one area at a time but you can post different items for sale in the same area . if you have a friend with a comp they can post the same items you do in a diff area I have Great success using it

Gerald


----------



## Plow Boy (Jan 1, 2004)

Has any one tried this site at overstock.com auctions?

http://auctions.overstock.com


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

We have, recently tried eCrater. Use my link in my signature to take a look. Not an auction place, but more like an on-line flea market. Very easy to use and set up and they work with google to promote your store. Google is anti-ebay.


----------



## MollysMom (Apr 20, 2010)

I just used Ebay again last week. I was so disappointed. I sold two books, both were worth about $22.00 each. They sold for $1.00. The low bid start doesn't work anymore. I once upon a time could have a low start bid to get shoppers interested and make a sale beyond my original buying price. That no longer happens on Ebay. I have my own Avon Webstore. This is more fun, and only cost me $20.00 to start. I have 10 customers already and only started last month! Give it a try. Check out my webstore. www.youravon.com/blucore


----------

